# Recommend a good, long kindle ebook



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm trying to stick to my book-buying budget so a long, entertaining ebook would help me.   Thanks.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Well, www.MobiPocket.com and the other free e-book sources have all sorts of classics you can get for free -- that's got to be a good way to keep within you budget.  (I've recently downloaded the complete works of both Mark Twain and P.G. Wodehouse, for example.)

_Dune_ was around 500 pages in print, I think, and is available now at a decent price of eight dollars:


Otherwise, it might help to have an idea what genres or authors you like.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jenni said:


> I'm trying to stick to my book-buying budget so a long, entertaining ebook would help me.  Thanks.


Have you read the Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon? There are 6 (soon to be 7) books in the series and they are all very long (but excellent!) One of my favorite series.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Well, www.MobiPocket.com and the other free e-book sources have all sorts of classics you can get for free -- that's got to be a good way to keep within you budget.


What are some good, interesting classic books then?


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Have you read the Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon? There are 6 (soon to be 7) books in the series and they are all very long (but excellent!) One of my favorite series.


Yes luv, I started the first one after reading about it here.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Some good, long classics:

_*Moby Dick*_ - Herman Melville

Anything by Charles Dickens. _*Little Dorrit*_ has been popular lately because it was on Masterpiece this year.

These are free on some websites. I got mine on manybooks.net.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jenni said:


> Yes luv, I started the first one after reading about it here.


The first one is the shortest (but that's not saying much). They get progressively longer. I will say books 4 & 5 aren't as good as the previous 3, but it picks back up in 6.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Jenni said:


> What are some good, interesting classic books then?


I'd second the suggestion for _Moby Dick_.

A few others from various authors/genres:


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I second all the Jane Austen books.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

What type of books do you like?

The Night's Dawn Trilogy is only $7.99 and is 3768 pages total.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Nights-Dawn-Trilogy/dp/B000QCTOEK

If you haven't read it yet, The Stand by Stephen King is a must read (1168 pages $8.09)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Stand-ebook/dp/B001C4NXKM

Peter Watts has four of his books available for free on FeedBooks.

http://www.feedbooks.com/author/193


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

One of our authors, Jeff Hepple has some great books out. They are long and reasonably priced. My favorite isGone for a soldier, and it is only 3.99.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Here's another long 19th century novel. It doesn't seem to be as well known as some of the other classics, but it should be. It's a good mystery story, with lots of plot turns. Although it's long, I found it to be a real page turner, and very interesting and satisfying to read. The link is for the Amazon version, but it's available on most of the free sites as well.

Wilkie Collins: The Woman in White


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I absolutely love Alexandre Dumas. The Count of Monte Cristo is one of my favourite books.
There are many different versions out there. Some are more expensive than others, but I believe they're all under $5.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ken Follett's Pillars of the Earth..... I just finished it today.... According to the description, it is 976 pages. $6.39



When you're done with that, you can move on to the sequel.... 1,024 pages...  $9.99


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

At over 1000 pages, this qualifies as a long book. As for good, this was assigned summer reading in high school, and even though I had already seen the film, I could not put it down! (As if you needed me to vouch for the quality of this classic! )

N


----------



## Amsee (Jul 6, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Well, www.MobiPocket.com and the other free e-book sources have all sorts of classics you can get for free -- that's got to be a good way to keep within you budget.  (I've recently downloaded the complete works of both Mark Twain and P.G. Wodehouse, for example.)
> 
> Otherwise, it might help to have an idea what genres or authors you like.


Wow, this is a great suggestion! I'm excited to look for one there.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Ken Follett's Pillars of the Earth..... I just finished it today.... According to the description, it is 976 pages. $6.39
> 
> 
> 
> When you're done with that, you can move on to the sequel.... 1,024 pages...  $9.99


I was about to suggest Pillars of the Earth - I think we're about to start a discussion/book club for that as well here on KB, if you're interested. Only $6.39 and the perfect book for Kindle, because it's a ginormous book in paper!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Dark Tower Series by Stephen King (3,700 pages long) all 7 books are on the Kindle.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Sporadic said:


> If you haven't read it yet, The Stand by Stephen King is a must read (1168 pages $8.09)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Stand-ebook/dp/B001C4NXKM


This is what I'm reading now... And OMG it's long. I was afraid that such a long book would have a bunch of slow parts I'd want to skim over... But I'm about 60% done and it hasn't happened yet. Yeesh.

I have to say, I have never given Stephen King enough credit. I'd always thought of him as kind of a pulp-y author, albeit with some very good short stories (a la Rita Hayworth and the Shawshank Redemption). I never realized how good his characterization is... The Stand has quite a few places where he has to introduce you to a character, and then leave them a few pages later. Yet, in those few pages, he manages to convey so much.

After I'm done with this, I may have to check out some of his other stuff...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Uncle Stevie can write and The Stand is a wonderful book. However, when he first published it (as a fledgling author with only a hit or two behind him - some 65 books ago), his publisher made him whittle it done to bare-bones. It was a hit even at it's anemic size, but he always wanted to restore it and did. Branded authors can do what they want, and I'm so glad my younger mentor (by 2 month he he)   restored The Stand to its glorious original. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought Gone With the Wind based on this thread.  Thanks, K-friends.  I have never read it and probably would not have thought about it without your kind suggestions.  
deb


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

One of my all time favorite books -- and it's long -- and you can lose yourself in it. I've read it at least 3 times!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B001BC5HXG/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text

(How do you get photos of the books to show up here, that you can click on?)


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

You just use the Link Maker at the top of the page. Just click on it is pretty self explanatory.



(not kindle)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You could try "In Her Name" by Michael Hicks (kreelanwarrior), a resident author. The omnibus version has the three books in one. A terrific bargain for $7.19.



And another terrific and long book is Elfhunter by C.S. Marks (archer) another resident author.
At $.99 it is a real bargain.


And the second book, Fire-Heart is still priced at $.99 and is another terrific and long book.


And then both Wysard and Lord Brother by Carolyn Kephart (Carolyn Kephart) are priced at $.99 now and are fairly long each but together would more than foot your bill. And she is yet another of our resident authors.


And I would be remiss if I did not include Jeff Hepple's (Jeff) double volume work The Treasure of La Malinche. 


Try them, you'll like them.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Geofthomas:

While the others have been on my Kindle as standard must haves, I don;t know how I missed _*Elfhunter*_ and _*Fireheart*_. Well, that has certainly been rectified. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow, thanks! I'll be sure to try them.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't know much about this book except that it is long but I am getting ready to try The Hour I First Believed by Wally Lamb. 

Melissa


----------



## Amsee (Jul 6, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I second all the Jane Austen books.


Me too.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Uncle Stevie can write and The Stand is a wonderful book. However, when he first published it (as a fledgling author with only a hit or two behind him - some 65 books ago), his publisher made him whittle it done to bare-bones. It was a hit even at it's anemic size, but he always wanted to restore it and did. Branded authors can do what they want, and I'm so glad my younger mentor (by 2 month he he)  restored The Stand to its glorious original.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


He sure can write. He's written so many great books, and it's very easy for him to be fobbed of as a pulp writer, but there are really some greats in his library.

For longer books/ low budget - DT series, The Stand, Duma Key (592 pages), Talisman (768 pages). 
Wish all the Bachman books were on Kindle too.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Not sure if anyone mentioned the granddaddy of all long books: War and Peace.
It is available in Kindle format.

Also in Dead Tree Books: Anything by James Michener is long. Also Wilbur Smith books are long and fun.  And of course Tom Clancy writes big bricks.

Just tryin to add....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

One of my favorite LONG books is James Mitchener's HAWAII, but I can't find it anywhere, on Kindle or otherwise. When I was a young pushing comuter on the NTC subway system, almost evetone toted that book. If anyone knows where it's to be had? My old copy was lost in a move.

Ed Patterson


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Rosamund Pilcher writes very long books.  One of the reasons I like her.  She is not writing any longer.  And although I've been klicking for months, not K available.  I would definitely re-read all of her books on K.  
Her son Robin is also an author.  His books are good, but of the shorter variety.  
deb


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

Although I may be one of the few who admits to loving it, I would recommend

I absolutely loved this book!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> One of my favorite LONG books is James Mitchener's HAWAII, but I can't find it anywhere, on Kindle or otherwise. When I was a young pushing comuter on the NTC subway system, almost evetone toted that book. If anyone knows where it's to be had? My old copy was lost in a move.


Amazon seems to have some for sale in the marketplace.


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

How about anything from Colleen McCullough ?  Good AND long.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I was also going to suggest Elfhunter. But I see someone got to it before I did. One thing for certain, no reader's going to be blow through it in a single night.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Marianna

Ed P


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I was about to suggest Pillars of the Earth - I think we're about to start a discussion/book club for that as well here on KB, if you're interested. Only $6.39 and the perfect book for Kindle, because it's a ginormous book in paper!


A agree that you should read Pillars of the Earth. Long and very good reading. Have fun! Also, read World Without End. That one is not my favorite, but it reads well.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

First two books in A Song of Fire and Ice in one volume.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.webscription.net/p-100-the-deed-of-paksenarrion.aspx

The Deed of Paksenarrion
by Elizabeth Moon

"Complete at Last in a 
Single Hardcover Volume
-the Finest Trilogy of 
Epic Fantasy in a Decade"

Paksenarrion, a simple sheepfarmer's daughter, yearns for a life of adventure and glory, such as was known to heroes in songs and story. At age seventeen she runs away from home to join a mercenary company and begins her epic life . . . Book One: Paks is trained as a mercenary, blooded, and introduced to the life of a soldier . . . and to the followers of Gird, the soldier's god. Book Two: Paks leaves the Duke's company to follow the path of Gird alone-and on her lonely quests encounters the other sentient races of her world. Book Three: Paks the warrior must learn to live with Paks the human. She undertakes a holy quest for a lost elven prince that brings the gods' wrath down on her and tests her very limits.

"Engrossing . . ." -Anne McCaffrey

"A tour de force . . ." -Jack McDevitt

"Worldbuilding in the grand tradition, background thought out to the last detail." -Judith Tarr

"Superlative . . ." -Booklist

"Brilliant . . . the excitement of high heroic adventure . . . will enchant the reader." -Bookwatch

Published 10/1/2001
SKU:	0743471601
Ebook Price: $6.00


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

Figment said:


> Although I may be one of the few who admits to loving it, I would recommend
> 
> I absolutely loved this book!


I'll second that. I loved that book and it was good and long!


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

if you like apocalyptic sci-fi..
Lucifer's Hammer..
I had to get it off Tors website though in e-book format..still not available on Amazon


----------



## LBenn (Jan 1, 2009)

For Lucifer's Hammer, can you provide a link to the site you downloaded it from?  I was unable to find it, and it looks like something I would enjoy.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

LBenn said:


> For Lucifer's Hammer, can you provide a link to the site you downloaded it from? I was unable to find it, and it looks like something I would enjoy.


sure..sorry it was on baen books site not tor
http://www.webscription.net/p-921-lucifers-hammer.aspx

keep in mind it was written in 1977 so its a bit dated in spots but still a great read


----------



## alcina (Jul 2, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Uncle Stevie can write and The Stand is a wonderful book. However, when he first published it (as a fledgling author with only a hit or two behind him - some 65 books ago), his publisher made him whittle it done to bare-bones. It was a hit even at it's anemic size, but he always wanted to restore it and did. Branded authors can do what they want, and I'm so glad my younger mentor (by 2 month he he)  restored The Stand to its glorious original.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Forgive my ignorance, but you're saying the Stand is different now than years ago when I bought the book? Significantly? If so, might have to add this to my wish list for the K!


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

alcina said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but you're saying the Stand is different now than years ago when I bought the book? Significantly? If so, might have to add this to my wish list for the K!


Depends.

The uncut version came out in 1990 and is 1153 pages long compared to the 823 pages the original was.


----------



## Robert Walker (Jul 21, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Well, www.MobiPocket.com and the other free e-book sources have all sorts of classics you can get for free -- that's got to be a good way to keep within you budget.  (I've recently downloaded the complete works of both Mark Twain and P.G. Wodehouse, for example.)
> 
> _Dune_ was around 500 pages in print, I think, and is available now at a decent price of eight dollars:
> 
> ...


----------



## Robert Walker (Jul 21, 2009)

Children of Salem  at Kindle Store now is a layered novel about two lovers during the time of the Salem Witch Trials and is divided into Parts 1,2, 3 all under one low price.
Cuba Blue is a complete novel, like Children of Salem, never before seen in any other published form but Kindle, a modern day "Gorky Park" set in Havana with a female lead.
Psi Blue is available thru FictionWise.com and sequel Deja Blue is up at Kindle - Psyhic detection with a female lead who is half Asian, half Irish, all woman.

If your taste is more toward occult, supernatural, horror - The Serpent Fire and sequel Snake Flesh Wars are great as they explain the "monster" that feeds on us via spontaneous human combustion - both fiery and involve Inda and Miami - hot spots.

If your taste is more toward historical suspense or HYstery...three titles: City for Ransom, Shadows in the White City, and City of the Absent follow the casebooks of Inspector Alastair Ransom, 1893 Chicago World's Fair as backdrop to mayhem and intrigue and romance.

These and other titles are all by the same author who published his first book in 1979 and has watched with amazement the technological revolution in books.  Has everyone here seen the USA Today article saying they are now going to run Bestsellers on Kindle Books?  Way cool.

Robert W. Walker, d'Author


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> http://www.webscription.net/p-100-the-deed-of-paksenarrion.aspx
> 
> The Deed of Paksenarrion
> by Elizabeth Moon


 {dances up and down excitedly}
This is one of my favorite SF trilogies of all time! {Dashes off to buy it.} Thanks!
Patrisha


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

For great long Kindle reads, you just can't do better than James Clavell, my favorite author. All of his books (except Shogun) are now on the Kindle. Let me take you through them quick to help:
1) TaiPan http://www.amazon.com/Tai-Pan/dp/B001L4Z6YE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1248362832&sr=1-1
An action adventure swashbuckler set in 1840's HOng Kong and Macau. Dirk Struan, the larger than life character known as the Tai Pan, battles his arch enemy Tyler Brock for domination of the Clipper Ship trade between the orient and England. Tremendous plotting and intrigue, fascinating Chinese culture, a great sea battle, romance. It's terrific!! (Think Sean Connery as Struan.) My all time favorite book!!

2) GaiJin http://www.amazon.com/Gai-Jin/dp/B002HHPVM6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1
Takes place 10 years after TaiPan, but is not quite as good. (No overriding large main charatcer), but the same plotting and intrigue. continues the story.

3) The Noble House http://www.amazon.com/Noble-House/dp/B002IPZE74/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1248363249&sr=1-7
This takes place about 120 years AFTER Tai Pan, and deals with the same conflict (Struan vs Brock) in Hong Kong in the 1960's. but this time, the fight is in the corporate board room and the Hong Kong stock exchange. A fascinating story of financial warfare, VERY relevant now with the economic meltdown of the banks this past year. (A fine mini series with Pierrce Brosnan. ) Excellent.

4) Shogun is NOT on the Kindle but is a great book.

5) King Rat http://www.amazon.com/King-Rat-ebook/dp/B001LOEG7W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1248363571&sr=1-1
A fascinating story that takes place in Japanese prisoner of war camp,. Again, major plotting and intrigue. A fine movie with George Segal.

All of these are very long and totally engrossing. ENJOY!!!


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

Forster said:


> First two books in A Song of Fire and Ice in one volume.


ABSOLUTELY A WONDERFUL DEAL!!! I paid 6 bucks or so for this book combination about a month ago and am still reading on it. I've read a couple of smaller ones in the mean time. But the series is extremely entertaining and with each book ranging about 800-900 paper pages each, you will get plenty of entertainment for your buck!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Sporadic said:


> The uncut version [of The Stand] came out in 1990 and is 1153 pages long compared to the 823 pages the original was.


I just finished the "director's cut," having never read the "original." I can't imagine what could possibly have been cut. I guess I'll go back and read King's introduction again to see what he got to add back...


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Figment said:


> Although I may be one of the few who admits to loving it, I would recommend
> 
> I absolutely loved this book!


Second the recommendation! Excellent book -- an elegantly written and classy story about Dracula. A lot of vampire books are rather cheesy... this is very good. I've read this book twice since it's release.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for some great suggestions in this thread Kb'ers. I have benefited from this.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I agree! Many on this thread have made it to my "To Buy" list. Now I just have to get through the fifty-something books I've already bought. *sigh* I love you, books.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

askenase13 said:


> For great long Kindle reads, you just can't do better than James Clavell, my favorite author. All of his books (except Shogun) are now on the Kindle. Let me take you through them quick to help:
> 1) TaiPan http://www.amazon.com/Tai-Pan/dp/B001L4Z6YE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1248362832&sr=1-1
> An action adventure swashbuckler set in 1840's HOng Kong and Macau. Dirk Struan, the larger than life character known as the Tai Pan, battles his arch enemy Tyler Brock for domination of the Clipper Ship trade between the orient and England. Tremendous plotting and intrigue, fascinating Chinese culture, a great sea battle, romance. It's terrific!! (Think Sean Connery as Struan.) My all time favorite book!!
> 
> ...


and.....not a bargain book......

James Clavell: A Critical Companion
Author: Gina Macdonald
Kindle Edition
Price: $46.95


----------



## Robert Walker (Jul 21, 2009)

Some six hundred and thirty pages long in its MS form, Children of Salem is my novel of romance and intrigue, history and betrayal set against the Salem Witchcraft Trials of 1692 Massachusetts Bay Colony.  It's a killer Hysery-Mystery Original never before seen manuscript from an author of over 44 novels, author of the Instinct and Edge series as well as the City for Ransom trilogy.  If you're looking for a layered, complex novel that is fat for good reason. The book divides into parts I, II, and III.

Robert W. Walker
Children of Salem
www.robertwalkerbooks.com


----------



## Kristena (Nov 18, 2008)

Robert, I'm interested in your _Children of Salem's_ book but I find your website to be really convoluted and difficult to navigate so I gave up on trying to find it. Can you provide a direct link? Thanks.


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

Children of Salem link
http://www.amazon.com/New-Title-CHILDREN-Romance-ebook/dp/B002GU6LIC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1248801718&sr=1-1


----------



## TSinGA (Jul 2, 2009)

"The Book Thief" by Zusak.  It is over apx. 500 pages.  Todays price apx $7.00.  It is an excellent book. 


EDIT:  Also....  how about  "Les Miserables"  by Victor Hugo.  free


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Jenni, let's see, along entertaining book . . . you could try my book. It's brand new to Kindle, and printed in paper back it is 489 pages long. Here are the details: The title is *The Legend of Oescienne - The Finding*, it is a fantasy novel, good for readers in the middle-grade to young adult genre (but adults may enjoy it as well). Here is the synopsis in one sentence: A human infant is found and raised by dragons in a world where her kind no longer exist. 
Of course, this is all just basic info, but if you want to know more you can check out my site, www.oescienne.com. There is a lot more there; artwork, maps etc. You can also contact me at [email protected] Hope your book hunting goes well!
Jenna Elizabeth Johnson


----------



## lmk2045 (Jun 21, 2009)

The Hobbit and The Lord of the Rings Trilogy. It is approximately 1400 pages and cost about $21 for all four books.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Sporadic said:


> Depends.
> 
> The uncut version [of The Stand] came out in 1990 and is 1153 pages long compared to the 823 pages the original was.


I didn't know that. I need to go have a look at my oooooold paperback and see how many pages it has....

Back on topic, our own Brendan Carroll has written some truly wonderful, verrrry long books, and they are all at a bargain price. So far, 12 are out, and most are $1.99. Here is a link to the first in the series:



It has about 8,700 locations. Not sure how many pages that is, but 800-900 is my guess.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

I've read a lot of good stuff about this series.  I'm going to download some samples and check it out.  Beryl.


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

I also vote for Moby Dick. I've had it (DTV) lying around for 20 - 30 years and never read more than "Call me Ishmael...". Got it as a freebie on the Kindle & tried again. It was really easy to get into & I'm ~1/4 of the way through it now.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm amazed that a huge collection of the works of Edith Wharton is being offered on Kindle for only 99 cents. It includes her brilliant _House of Mirth_, _The Custom of the Country_ and a whole lot more. The books I mentioned are terrific big reads.

Classic American Literature: 21 books by Edith Wharton in a single file, with active table of contents, improved 7/1/2009

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Robin said:


> I also vote for Moby Dick. I've had it (DTV) lying around for 20 - 30 years and never read more than "Call me Ishmael...". Got it as a freebie on the Kindle & tried again. It was really easy to get into & I'm ~1/4 of the way through it now.


I've tried countless times to read _Moby Dick_ and have found it the polar opposite of easy, but you're encouraged me to try again! Thanks. 

CK


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> I've tried countless times to read _Moby Dick_ and have found it the polar opposite of easy, but you're encouraged me to try again! Thanks.
> 
> CK


We had to read Moby Dick my junior year of high school. I had a lot of trouble with it then, but I've been meaning to re-read, since I understand things better now and appreciate good writing more than I did then. I have it on my kindle but also have so many TBRs.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I enjoyed Moby Dick when we had to read it in HS. A lot of the other students complained that the middle third - which spends a lot of time discussing the whaling life and mechanics - to be too boring. I actually found that part to be quite interesting. So I guess like every other good book/bad book discussion, it all depends.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I loved Moby Dick so much, I


Spoiler



turned idolater


 for it. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I enjoyed Moby Dick when we had to read it in HS. A lot of the other students complained that the middle third - which spends a lot of time discussing the whaling life and mechanics - to be too boring. I actually found that part to be quite interesting. So I guess like every other good book/bad book discussion, it all depends.


It's more than worth another chance, since it's considered by many to be _the_ Great American Novel. Still, nowadays I tend to evaluate a book's length against my life expectancy, so Herman had better exert himself. 

CK


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

My favorite long book to date is "Pillars of the Earth".  It is over 1,000 pages and a great look at the 11th century, if I remember correctly.  The sequel, which slips my mind at present, is also long, but I do not think as good a read.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I loved Pillar of the Earth, but also try the sequel World Without End also a long read.



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Someone already mentioned Dumas' "The Count of Monte Cristo" (which I first read when I was 9 and have since re-read several times.) And if you're into swashbuckling go for Dumas' Musketeers series. The first, of course, is the famed "The Three Musketeers" and D'Artagnan, Athos, Porthos, and Aramis' war of wits with Milady and Richelieu. The second in the series was "Twenty Years After" where they try to save King Charles I from the axe. The third in the series is actually a mammoth 3 volume novel called "The Vicomte de Bragelone" (he would be Athos' son.) The three volumes in this magnum opus are "Ten Years Later," "Louise de la Valliere," and the famous "The Man in the Iron Mask." This last one finally concludes the saga. Overall I'd say you have many months of reading with this tale.

This edition contains ALL of these, plus "The Count of Monte Cristo" and a few others. And it will set you back $4.79. It's one of the MobileReference editions.

http://www.amazon.com/Works-Alexandre-Dumas-collection-ebook/dp/B000ZMD2XU/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1249834103&sr=1-13


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks DYB! I loved the Three Musketeers. I didn't know there were other books. I'll check them out.


----------

